# V Easy Chipping Aid review / Advice



## Wolfman (Jun 30, 2012)

Any users on here who have used the V Easy and found it has really helped their chipping technique for all types of chipping i.e short and long chips ?


I need to up my game with regards to chipping


Mostly i have a decent technique but i struggle judging distances and need to try the simpler chip putt style 

Interested to hear from the many on here who have them and its review 


If it helps my putting too that will be a bonus


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2012)

There are 2 ways to  chip.
Wristy and non wristy
I think the V-Easy helps you learn the non wristy method which is good  for judging distance on the short to medium length chips.
Just my biased opinion


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			There are 2 ways to chip.
Wristy and non wristy
I think the V-Easy helps you learn the non wristy method which is good for judging distance on the short to medium length chips.
Just my biased opinion 

Click to expand...

Thanks Bob

My chipping feel isnt great and a bit too much lower body movement, a bit like a very mini pitch shot moving my right knee towards my left

Tend not to have wrist hinge issues or flicking but my excess lower body movement makes it harder on the finesse shots just off the green


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2012)

Just treat it like a putt with a wedge/9 iron etc


[video=youtube;691FG1bEMQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=691FG1bEMQY&amp;list=UUFeb2vdftHQESr49G8ZorhQ&amp;  index=10&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, thats the sort of style i need for chipping

Do you still set up with ball back and weight mainly on front leg or


a balanced weight like when putting ?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thanks, thats the sort of style i need for chipping

Do you still set up with ball back and weight mainly on front leg or


a balanced weight like when putting ?
		
Click to expand...

You can try it with the ball in the middle and your weight central or...
 ball  an inch or 2 back but no more and keep the weight 70-30 on your front foot.
Depends which you find easier.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You can try it with the ball in the middle and your weight central or...
ball an inch or 2 back but no more and keep the weight 70-30 on your front foot.
Depends which you find easier.
		
Click to expand...

thanks again Bob and final question about ball position

I have always had it inline with my big toe right foot ( back foot ) and on occasion the club would dig slightly, so  maybe i will try the mid position, do i still keep hands forward or central like putting ?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2012)

If you move your weight forward, your hands will  move forward naturally.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 30, 2012)

I use mine for chipping. I've always used a hands-free technique - it's probably the best aspect of my short game. I'm not so hot at big lobs and spinny shots, just plain chips with (mostly) PW and, say, 8 iron.
The best thing about practising with Bob's V-easy is learning to clip the ball so cleanly. I've used my SW too and the shot I'm getting into is the just-off-the-green to close pin. Terrific. With a 60 degree you can hit some chips with quite a lot of "swing" and still just lift the ball enough to get over the apron and stop almost immediately without cranking the face and all the rest.
It certainly has tidied up my technique. I LOVE these shots, it's just a shame I don't finish off the work with guaranteed 1 putts. I think I'm just too careful and take bogey too often by not attacking the 1 putts.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 30, 2012)

I for one think teh V-easy is brilliant for improving chipping.  
I used to think i was a VERY good short game player, and i thought i would only use my V-e for putting, but i use it more for chipping.  

Today, i put 3 chips stone dead from 10 to 15 yards.

(i now chip with the stripey foam balls in the hall most nights using it.)

Distance control is now majorly improved


----------



## RGDave (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, and by the way, using it was 2nd nature - didn't have to learn anything new or feel "messed up", just set it up and off I went.

I suppose it might be harder if you don't already use that sort of technique


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 30, 2012)

I like Bobs suggestion of setting up with the ball fairly central for a chip.  I think playing off the back foot with an open stance is building in a number of adjustments that have to be overcome.

These days I try to use my 7 iron as much as possible when chipping, its so good to feel distance.  A bit like a putter but with that extra loft to get it up and rolling.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 30, 2012)

one of my partners should have ordered one of these in the last few days - it will be interesting to chronicle his progress.

like many he loves the game, but isn't young and both chips and putts (disasterously) with wrists, wrists and more wrists...

I have every confidence it (the v-easy) will be the making of him!


----------



## ventura (Jul 1, 2012)

Is this as good as everyone makes out or does Bob just have 15 different profiles and all these posts are an elaborate marketing scheme?

I think it's time I put an order in.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 1, 2012)

ventura said:



			Is this as good as everyone makes out or does Bob just have 15 different profiles and all these posts are an elaborate marketing scheme?

I think it's time I put an order in.
		
Click to expand...

If you do, you wont regret it :thup:

I don't use mine for chipping, but it has improved my putting stroke no end.

In my last 2 rounds I've taken 29 putts.


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 1, 2012)

Gareth said:



			If you do, you wont regret it :thup:

I don't use mine for chipping, but it has improved my putting stroke no end.

In my last 2 rounds I've taken 29 putts.
		
Click to expand...

Did you find that using a shoulders only putting style you lost your distance to start with

I have tried the rocking shoulders wrists firm style and found i have lost distance, however my new club has faster greens so maybe that will help me


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

ventura said:



			Is this as good as everyone makes out or does Bob just have 15 different profiles and all these posts are an elaborate marketing scheme?

I think it's time I put an order in.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be happy to sort you out one for the morning post

http://www.v-easy.co.uk/#/how-to-buy/4536904538


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Did you find that using a shoulders only putting style you lost your distance to start with
		
Click to expand...

It certainly does.
The reason being, in the passed, you have probably used a combination of shoulders and wrists to get the distance you wanted. With the V-Easy, you can't use the wrists hence you come up short. But with a bit of practice, you soon learn to let the putter swing with the shoulders and the distance returns.


----------



## ventura (Jul 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'll be happy to sort you out one for the morning post

http://www.v-easy.co.uk/#/how-to-buy/4536904538

Click to expand...

Order put in, look forward to receiving it and trying it out.


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 1, 2012)

Final question about the technique chip putt

As its a shoulder rock that is the basis for chipping, what is the realistic max distance you can fly a ball say using a PW with this method, i suspect maybe only 30 to 35 ft as after that you need wrist hinge on the back swing as per mini pitch shot , Bob please advise ?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Final question about the technique chip putt

As its a shoulder rock that is the basis for chipping, what is the realistic max distance you can fly a ball say using a PW with this method, i suspect maybe only 30 to 35 ft as after that you need wrist hinge on the back swing as per mini pitch shot , Bob please advise ?
		
Click to expand...

I would say less, 10 to 15 feet maximum but if I wanted to hit it further, I would just change clubs.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

ventura said:



			Order put in, look forward to receiving it and trying it out.
		
Click to expand...

Got your order thanks. I'll post one first thing in the morning.


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 1, 2012)

ok i think i grasp the technique, its more for greenside chipping where a delicat short chip with accuracy is needed

Bob if you then play a chip shot further back say 25 ft with a bunker in front and 6ft to the pin how would you play that please 

Would you use wrist hinge ie a mini swing like a mini pitch shot  ?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

If you look at the video I posted at no. 4 on this thread you will see how the V-Easy is best used. The shot you're talking about is completely different, more a flop shot than a chip.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			you soon learn to let the putter swing with the shoulders and the distance returns.
		
Click to expand...

Bob.

Is it this way round?

Or is it nore shoulders swinging the putter/chip club?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Bob.

Is it this way round?

Or is it nore shoulders swinging the putter/chip club?
		
Click to expand...

Well, the V-Easy holds the wrists firmly in place so you have to just rock the shoulders and the putter swings with them.
Is that what you mean?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Well, the V-Easy holds the wrists firmly in place so you have to just rock the shoulders and the putter swings with them.
Is that what you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. At least for putting.

Pendulum action 'driven' by the shoulders - not by the putter.

Hips, legs, head and thorax stay still - without tension.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 2, 2012)

I do believe that with any golf shot rotation of the wrists is a complete no go.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 2, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I do believe that with any golf shot rotation of the wrists is a complete no go.
		
Click to expand...

Please define 'rotation of the wrists'. Pretty sure wrist has only miniscule abiity to 'rotate' - just backwards/forwards, up/down and combinations. It's the lower forearm (Radius&Ulna) that 'rotates' (pronates/supinates) - taking the wrist & hand with it/them.


----------



## thelank1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

I only received mine about a week ago practised with it all week for chipping and putting its great for getting distance right. I have not played to my handicap in ages been gross 90s and then Friday I played on a course I have played only once before and scored 79! it was so noticeable that my putting had turned into a stroke not a hit even if the put wasn't holed it was dead weight on all short and long puts.

Give it ago a its been a life saver so far


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			I only received mine about a week ago practised with it all week for chipping and putting its great for getting distance right. I have not played to my handicap in ages been gross 90s and then Friday I played on a course I have played only once before and scored 79! it was so noticeable that my putting had turned into a stroke not a hit even if the put wasn't holed it was dead weight on all short and long puts.

Give it a go, its been a life saver so far 

Click to expand...

I'm pleased it's helping  :thup:


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 2, 2012)

Bob as i have complete faith in your short game skills, how about posting a video showing 

The long chip or min pitch shot

Not so much a flop shot but a longer chip over obstacles say 20 to 30 foot out

If i have mastered this correctly the longer shot must have lower body movement in the follow through and maybe a little wrist hinge in the back swing.


Thanks in advance


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2012)

Bob improves peoples chipping just by being there, our group at Thetford chipped like tour pros all the way round


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2012)

This you mean ?


[video=youtube;8rOklcLVF_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rOklcLVF_E&amp;list=UUFeb2vdftHQESr49G8ZorhQ&amp;  index=10&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 2, 2012)

bobmac said:



			This you mean ?


[video=youtube;8rOklcLVF_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rOklcLVF_E&amp;list=UUFeb2vdftHQESr49G8ZorhQ&amp; index=10&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that

Please can you help confirm the best and safest method, like yours in the video


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 2, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Please define 'rotation of the wrists'. Pretty sure wrist has only miniscule abiity to 'rotate' - just backwards/forwards, up/down and combinations. It's the lower forearm (Radius&Ulna) that 'rotates' (pronates/supinates) - taking the wrist & hand with it/them.
		
Click to expand...

I mean that the wrists should stay square to the swing plane and only cock up and down.   No turning over of the wrists.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Exactly that

Please can you help confirm the best and safest method, like yours in the video
		
Click to expand...

Here's what I do


Feet close together 2 in
 

Ball in line with back foot
hands and weight forward
hold the club at the bottom of the grip
stance a touch open
pick the club up quite steeply and hit down on the ball taking a small divot
vary the length of backswing and follow through for different distances
let the lower half move in reaction to the upper body
Other experts will be along soon to tell you I'm wrong but hay ho, that's what works for me and the people I teach


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I mean that the wrists should stay square to the swing plane and only cock up and down.   No turning over of the wrists.
		
Click to expand...

So this is wrong then? (2nd pic)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips-i0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips&h=336&w=629&sz=21&tbnid=ZNp0xNN_wuwAjM:&tbnh=64&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__6TGVXVgf8BRPqDfWQbzqEqr69A4=&docid=5oWcpHTR-Lr3SM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RpryT5P9JejZ0QXWn5WwCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFEQ9QEwAw&dur=18

As is this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVW8DBHWXv8

Donald actually looks like he starts to roll his right forearm over his left a very tiny bit before he actually hits the ball!

And Bubba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kvH1SDn3I

Has a huge amount of 'wrist action' starting way before he hits the ball (though indeed square at impact).


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			So this is wrong then? (2nd pic)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips-i0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips&h=336&w=629&sz=21&tbnid=ZNp0xNN_wuwAjM:&tbnh=64&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__6TGVXVgf8BRPqDfWQbzqEqr69A4=&docid=5oWcpHTR-Lr3SM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RpryT5P9JejZ0QXWn5WwCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFEQ9QEwAw&dur=18

As is this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVW8DBHWXv8

Donald actually looks like he starts to roll his right forearm over his left a very tiny bit before he actually hits the ball!

And Bubba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kvH1SDn3I

Has a huge amount of 'wrist action' starting way before he hits the ball (though indeed square at impact).
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this deserves a seperate thread guys?


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Here's what I do

Feet close together 2 in

Ball in line with back foot
hands and weight forward
hold the club at the bottom of the grip
stance a touch open
pick the club up quite steeply and hit down on the ball taking a small divot
vary the length of backswing and follow through for different distances
let the lower half move in reaction to the upper body
Other experts will be along soon to tell you I'm wrong but hay ho, that's what works for me and the people I teach

Click to expand...

Thanks Bob i ill try that, its very much how i already do it apart from the steep pickup and small divot from hitting down !


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Maybe this deserves a seperate thread guys?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.Was in the process of apologising to Wolfman, you and others for the threadjack, but got clobbered by the 20 min rule! Then had to go to work.

However, it seems to me rather important that blatant fallacies need to be corrected.

So Bob. What's your take on the 'any wrist rotation on any golf shot is a no-no' statement?

Personally, I'd prefer it to be limited to 'after impact' (normally) or 'except where the shot demands it' (as in sling-hook), but to say it's a no-no seems ridiculous to me - specially where demonstrated by those examples.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			So this is wrong then? (2nd pic)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips-i0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://dpxmag.com/Packages/backups/rory-mcilroy-golf-grips&h=336&w=629&sz=21&tbnid=ZNp0xNN_wuwAjM:&tbnh=64&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__6TGVXVgf8BRPqDfWQbzqEqr69A4=&docid=5oWcpHTR-Lr3SM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RpryT5P9JejZ0QXWn5WwCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFEQ9QEwAw&dur=18

As is this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVW8DBHWXv8

Donald actually looks like he starts to roll his right forearm over his left a very tiny bit before he actually hits the ball!

And Bubba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kvH1SDn3I

Has a huge amount of 'wrist action' starting way before he hits the ball (though indeed square at impact).
		
Click to expand...

As Bob suggests, this should be another thread.   I am quite happy to debate the use of the wrists with you if you wish.

I would just like to add briefly though that Bubba's wrists do not turn over at all.  He keeps them dead square to his swing plane and hinges them up and down.

The same with Luke.

EDIT:

I have started a new thread on this.


----------

